
An *Initiate* of the Bayesian Conspiracy - mattjaynes
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000850.html
======
npk
The parent link to this article was discussed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=16687>

The presmise of this article annoys me. You don't need to be a "Bayesian
statistician" to solve the mammogram question. The solution is an application
of Bayes' law.

